# Jet breaking sound barrier



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Check this out!!!

http://home.swbell.net/weaversc/jet.html


----------



## dwhite645 (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, the first pic of the f-14 coming in low over the ocean is an oil/acrylic painting. I've seen it for sale before.


----------



## Robert B (May 25, 2004)

I have that painting twenty feet away in my office.

Robert. (bobo31)


----------



## frmrreefr (Jan 5, 2005)

You should see an SR-71 breaking the sound barrier, you get one concussion cloud on the front and one in the middle due to the engine placement, wicked to say the least....


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

I have the painting to, it was a gift to my father which was returned to me when he passed away. He held CPL/CFI and AP certificates, I got my PPL from him, the man lived to fly, I have an old notebook from his junior high days during WWII, filled with doodles of pretty much everything flying back then.

He was stationed on the USS Shangrila as part of the first crew after becoming the first angle deck carrier in the fleet. Unfortunately he had an accident that affected his vision so he was grounded and became an AP.

An aircraft doesn't even need to actually break the sound barrier to get the visual effect though, high speed/g manuevers will cause the effect to a lesser degree off of various surfaces, just not the cone punching spectacle of going ballistic.

I live 5 blocks from the stadium here in Ames, get game flybys every Saturday, Air Guard F16Cs, they start their pull up right over my house, just the sound gives me goose bumps, the only thing that compares is a P-51 full throttle fly by, most awesome sound on the planet.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

You folks did see the video next to the oil painting, didn't you?


----------



## Troy Hendrickson (Jun 20, 2004)

Starting about 5 years ago, yes, and the several times it's been on "Wings"


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

That is pretty cool!


----------

